# Fishing & Tides in Escambia Bay



## MacAttack (May 19, 2010)

Hey I've fished a lot growing up but never really know as much about fishing as I'd like so I thought this would be the best place to learn. With respect to tides when is the best time to fish in general? Does it depend on what you are fishing for?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Any tidal movement is good in the upper bay area. I've had the best luck on either the incoming or outgoing tides. Don't really like to fish the slack tide on the low side very much, usually the slack tide on the high side is better.

The magic happens when you can time the tides w/ sunset or sunrise!


----------



## MacAttack (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. That clears things up a bit.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Any moving water makes for better fishing. It doesn't have to be tides. For example if your fish the a creek or river wind blowing and moving water can be just as good.


----------

